# Another DWV rough.



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Another work in progress while the customer lives in the home. Keeping necessary services live, while making big changes. Just got done in time to sleep through the Super Bowl.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

The rest.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice looking job, nice not having to see the purple primer running down the sides. You take pride in your work.:thumbsup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> Nice looking job, nice not having to see the purple primer running down the sides. You take pride in your work.:thumbsup:


Thanks man. I don't miss the purple primer days. Fortunatly I live in an area that only requires clear primer. And I'm just a sick pup that loves his job. A little too much if you ask my wife.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Where can I get some of that new transparent copper? It's almost like it's not even there. :laughing:

Nice work.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Where can I get some of that new transparent copper? It's almost like it's not even there. :laughing:
> 
> Nice work.


Phase one, just taking a weekend to try to get ahead of the game. Busy week coming up. And I have eaten up most of my rough in inventory. So,while you guys are watching the Super Bowl, I'll be sitting in the shop making a massive list for my Monday order. And I'm not *****en', I'm fortunate to be this busy, and I won't forget that.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice work man! I'm jealous. I love running DWV more than anything. I can't wait to get back to work!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I'm fortunate to be this busy, and I won't forget that.



Its nice to hear someone that is happy to be busy. It seems like so many want to complain that so many people call them out. 

Nice work by the way.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice work. may start using clear primer myself. In my old age and with the fact that I broke both wrists at the same time my hand coordination aint what it used to be.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PVC looks great, plumb, and straight. Here we can't use 2" for W/M stack, it has to be 3".


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

back in Michigan one city would allow it to be 2" on residential and it had to be 3" on commercial. but the pain was the called condos that were attached of apartments commercial. 



Tommy plumber said:


> PVC looks great, plumb, and straight. Here we can't use 2" for W/M stack, it has to be 3".


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice looking job, wish we could use the clear primer here makes for a much neater job..


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Wish we could still use the double wye and 1/8 bends,or a wye and 1/8 bend. (for a single fixture)

Bastads make us use a double cross, or a san. tee. 

They never enforced it up untill a couple of years ago. Then it came up at an inspectors class. 

(It puts the weir of the trap above the connection to the vent. )


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> The rest.


Re: Last picture

Funny thing I was thinking about the other day. We have a 3 x 1.5" double ty in the unit, and I for the life of me could not think or any foreseeable situation where we could use it. (I don't think I have ever stack-vented a sink, ever) and here I see two. 

Good job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Wish we could still use the double wye and 1/8 bends,or a wye and 1/8 bend. (for a single fixture)
> 
> Bastads make us use a double cross, or a san. tee.
> 
> ...


3/4 "S" trap


----------

